# Erskine 3 point pull behind snow blower



## gniesen

OK, no responses to my question about the Frontier SB-2176 front mount snow blower. 

Doesn't surprise me. It's $12,994.00 plus $3,400.00 for power chute deflection. Basically priced out of the private market, only the government could afford one. So not many out there in normal hands.

How about the Erskine three point, PULL behind, PTO driven snow blowers. Can my 40 hp PTO drive the 78" model? Do they work well?

Rear Pull Snowblower : Tractor Snowblower : Erskine Attachments, Inc.

Thank you,

AK Greg


----------



## Country Boy

I'm not familiar with that brand, but I doubt you will be able to run a 78" snow blower with a 40hp tractor. My 1066 International is 145pto hp and it struggled at times with a 8' blower. Everything depends on how deep your snow is and how "wet" it is. Dry snow blows easier than heavy, wet snow.


----------



## Thomas

Iam not familar w/brand why no reply Greg...cost

Country Boy brought out some good points,your tractor has 40hp but what hp at pto tho..somewhere around 35hp of less?than ask tractor to turn 8'blower
What the tractor wheel base?


----------



## gniesen

Thomas said:


> Iam not familar w/brand why no reply Greg...cost
> 
> Country Boy brought out some good points,your tractor has 40hp but what hp at pto tho..somewhere around 35hp of less?than ask tractor to turn 8'blower
> What the tractor wheel base?


No, 48 engine hp, 40 PTO hp.

Greg


----------



## whitetail072854

3 point pull behind snow blower ???? .. I just never seen one like this before


----------



## TonyH

gniesen said:


> OK, no responses to my question about the Frontier SB-2176 front mount snow blower.
> 
> Doesn't surprise me. It's $12,994.00 plus $3,400.00 for power chute deflection. Basically priced out of the private market, only the government could afford one. So not many out there in normal hands.
> 
> How about the Erskine three point, PULL behind, PTO driven snow blowers. Can my 40 hp PTO drive the 78" model? Do they work well?
> 
> Rear Pull Snowblower : Tractor Snowblower : Erskine Attachments, Inc.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> AK Greg


It's nice to drive forward but how do you drive over Deep snow to blow it? even a 4WD tractor will get hung up in the deep stuff.Even when you try to stay ahead of it, when you wake up to this unannounced snow, what do you do.


----------



## Thomas

Tony.
Your pic harsh reminder whats not to far off now.


----------



## TonyH

Thomas said:


> Tony.
> Your pic harsh reminder whats not to far off now.


Yes I know.. I too am saddened. I drove the motorcycle to work and my fingers were cold. Reality is starting to kick in.


----------

